# What is your favorite?



## bluemtn (Jun 22, 2006)

What is your favorite thing about your art? is it sparring? Self defense? Weapons? I like all three of the one's I've listed. If you like other things, type it in your reply!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2006)

Step sparring and patterns.  I chose "other" because I didn't think that step sparring was the sparring you were talking about.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 22, 2006)

I voted for sparring, because it is so much fun, but I'd also mention teaching.
I get a lot of joy out of finding ways to help someone "get" a concept or technique they had been struggling with.


----------



## Tarot (Jun 22, 2006)

Weapons!  I love learning and doing weapons drills especially knife work.  That's my very favorite.  I'm also partial to a lot of the empty hand stuff we do, I enjoy that a lot.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 22, 2006)

I voted for all 3.

It breaks down for me as getting this old body a moving and keeping up with the young'ens  (now where did I put that cane)

I like the sparring for timing and letting me know when I should cover better....man those kicks come from nowhere :btg: 

The self defense, has the confidence boost along with flexiblility and balance.

For weapons, the nunchaku kata really makes you respect the back of your head.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 22, 2006)

I love weapons (nunchuckas especially), sparring is a GREAT workout - I just need to "unfocus" more and go with the flow of the fight, the self defense (one steps/ hapkidos) are very beneficial as they lay the ground work for more spontanious responses to an attack.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 22, 2006)

I am gimped up.  So I am going to say my favorite part of class is working forms.  I dig the other stuff, however I found that dumping as much energy into forms is an awesome workout.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 22, 2006)

I voted all three but for me really it is more of a spiritual thing now a days.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 22, 2006)

Of the choices, I voted for sparring & SD. I like forms, too! But, I'm not a big weapons guy.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 22, 2006)

For me, it's forms #1, then self defense. I'm a technique geek, and I love practicing a form till I get it right with good technique. If I don't think a tech looks or feels right, I'll keep doing it till it does. And the self defense is fun, too. Specially in Jujitsu (no forms there but lots of SD).


----------



## Greg King (Jun 23, 2006)

Sparring and self defense is what i like .Can't really comment on the weapons yet as i have not gotten to practice with them


----------



## donna (Jun 23, 2006)

I love the Katas


----------



## Paul B (Jun 23, 2006)

I am really hard pressed to pick just one,really..there's *so* much that I love to do in Hapkido. I just don't know.:idunno:  

I know that I'll go through cycles of "current favorites",though..which I think is normal *quick glance around*..I'll get caught up in belt technique for a while..then I'll move on to really tearing apart all the wristlocks..move on to throwing. I love it all,ya know?:uhyeah:


----------



## painstain (Jun 24, 2006)

i love sparring and sd but i think i like arial kicks the most. the are challenging and when you do one correctly it is very self satisfying. 

with respect
painstain


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 25, 2006)

My favorite part is the poomse.


----------



## tkd_jen (Jun 25, 2006)

I used to be afraid of sparring, now I really like it, I'm really bad at it, but I love getting out there and mixing it up. I like weapons because they are not something we do often.


----------



## Miles (Jun 26, 2006)

Poomsae is my favorite, so I voted under 'other.'  I enjoy all aspects of TKD, including breaking, hogu drills, paddle drills, and philosophy.

Miles


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 27, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> What is your favorite thing about your art? is it sparring? Self defense? Weapons? I like all three of the one's I've listed. If you like other things, type it in your reply!


 
I basically like everything I do in TKD except when it comes to the end of class and I have to go home...


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 4, 2006)

None.........Forms!


----------



## mcmillintkd (Jul 11, 2006)

I have to agree. I love the solitude of working on forms. The time it takes to get that one little move that pulls it all together.  When I took karate as a kid the instructor told us that each kata needed to be done 500 times before testing.  I do not get that many times but I try to keep working on it.


----------



## stabpunch (Jul 12, 2006)

I find that weapons are fun, i only like to know some basic knife and stick applications though, as not to get into too much trouble. Stick is alright but knife is messy...


----------

